# user/nick-names on AAM



## shootingstar (9 Aug 2007)

was just browsing around AAM. where do people think up of their names? some are hilarous. i though of the name shootingstar because i worked with a girl years ago who had an obsession with stars. stone mad to work with. used to get us in alot of sh*t behind the bar. great craic though...


----------



## elefantfresh (9 Aug 2007)

I got mine from Homer Jay. - he saw a bird preening an elephant and copied the idea "mmmmm......elephantfresh". But the full spelling wouldn't fit.
So there.


----------



## shootingstar (9 Aug 2007)

actually yours was one of the ones that amused me. i was thinking where the hell would he come up with a name like that.   Homer Jay...  - class !!


----------



## Caveat (9 Aug 2007)

Suppose mine is a bit dull, cynical and serious - just _caveat emptor_ abbreviated - chosen, as I assume I am always being hoodwinked/ripped off in some way with almost every commercial transaction.

(obvious exceptions aside, like buying a bar of chocolate)

Thankfully, my suspicions do not always turn out to have been warranted though!


----------



## Olly64 (9 Aug 2007)

i picked olly64 because olly63 was used already lol


----------



## shootingstar (9 Aug 2007)

no it isnt


----------



## zag (9 Aug 2007)

Because I'm a zig and zag fan (well I was 15+ years ago when they were on Dempseys Den).

And did you know . . . ? (needs to be said in a zag voice to be fully appreciated and bring the memories back)

z


----------



## elefantfresh (9 Aug 2007)

Get Off The Bike!!


----------



## shootingstar (9 Aug 2007)

zag said:


> Because I'm a zig and zag fan (well I was 15+ years ago when they were on Dempseys Den).
> 
> And did you know . . . ? (needs to be said in a zag voice to be fully appreciated and bring the memories back)
> 
> z



Just before xmas they had Dustin on with them, they invited him over for christmas dinner. When he asked what were they having... z & z paused and stared at him going "eh... erm...".  brilliant.


----------



## ragazza (9 Aug 2007)

I always wonder how people pick their aliases too!

I like languages, so thought I'd pick a word from another language.

I wasn't very imaginative picking "ragazza" (which means "girl" in italian), but thought it sounded nicer than cailin/Madchen/chica/fille/koritsi etc.


----------



## bullbars (9 Aug 2007)

I just looked out the window and saw my jeep...bullbars...wish it was a bit more insightful or something but .....whadda ya gonna do


----------



## shootingstar (9 Aug 2007)

ragazza said:


> I wasn't very imaginative picking "ragazza" (which means "girl" in italian), but thought it sounded nicer than cailin/Madchen/chica/fille/koritsi etc.



koritsi?


----------



## Vanilla (9 Aug 2007)

I can't really remember- may have been listening to V Ice (on the radio I hasten to add) or feeling particularly pale- but I suspect it may have had something to do with ice cream.


----------



## Sue Ellen (9 Aug 2007)

Mine was based on my daughter's favourite cartoon character [broken link removed]. Seemingly she was every bit as bitchy as my idol


----------



## Jaid79 (9 Aug 2007)

Olly64 said:


> i picked olly64 because olly63 was used already lol


 
So your really 44 not 43 years old?

Jaid


----------



## ClubMan (10 Aug 2007)

Back in the 80s (?) mine was used by some non member supporters of _Bohemian FC _as a term of abuse for members of the club. Not to be confused with other uses such as kit (?) sports cars etc.


----------



## Betsy Og (10 Aug 2007)

Betsy was the name given to a backpacker car we had in Oz - being a workhorse kind of name which that car was. We wouldnt usually name cars but this machine had personality and depending on its mood it would start or the battery wouldnt recharge etc. etc., did 18k km in about 10 or 12 weeks though so was loved

I cant quite recall why the Og came into it, maybe just to gaelicise it a bit. Wish I was still Og ...........


----------



## Graham_07 (10 Aug 2007)

ClubMan said:


> Back in the 80s (?) mine was used by some non member supporters of _Bohemian FC _as a term of abuse for members of the club. Not to be confused with other uses such as kit (?) sports cars etc.


 
and I thought that this 
[broken link removed]

was named after you ClubMan !


----------



## Caveat (10 Aug 2007)

ClubMan said:


> Back in the 80s (?) mine was used by some non member supporters of _Bohemian FC _as a term of abuse for members of the club. Not to be confused with other uses such as kit (?) sports cars etc.


 

Aww...

..and I had pictured you as some sort of lothario frequenting all the seedier _nite_ spots


----------



## shootingstar (10 Aug 2007)

Caveat said:


> Aww...
> 
> ..and I had pictured you as some sort of lothario frequenting all the seedier _nite_ spots



great minds think alike


----------



## ClubMan (10 Aug 2007)

Caveat said:


> Aww...
> 
> ..and I had pictured you as some sort of lothario frequenting all the seedier _nite_ spots


Not mutually exclusive with being a curmudgeonly (is there any other kind?  ) member of _Bohemian FC_ you know.


----------



## foxylady (10 Aug 2007)

I chose mine from a t-shirt I had as a kid. My Dad brought me a tshirt from I think New York and it was stripey with foxy lady written all over it, I always thought it was cool.


----------



## blueshoes (10 Aug 2007)

Mine is because my favourite colour is blue and I love shoes have like a million pairs hence blue shoes!!

kinda stupid i know!!


----------



## capall (10 Aug 2007)

foxylady said:


> I chose mine from a t-shirt I had as a kid. My Dad brought me a tshirt from I think New York and it was stripey with foxy lady written all over it, I always thought it was cool.


 
Yeah,but what did the other boys think


----------



## Bubbly Scot (10 Aug 2007)

Mine is a variant on what had become my usual alias for discussion forums. On one forum the Admin started messing with my name and changing it to silly variations....for some reason, when he got to "Bubbly Scot" we never got around to changing it back. It sort of stuck.


----------



## Sn@kebite (11 Aug 2007)

Caveat said:


> Aww...
> 
> ..and I had pictured you as some sort of lothario frequenting all the seedier _nite_ spots


But then if he was he probably wouldn't be spending his time doing intelligent things like helping _AAM_ers! rather that drinking himself to liver failure


----------



## z108 (11 Aug 2007)

My name was chosen as its easy  to type in. I'd hate to waste valuable milliseconds of my life typing in extra letters, searching for underscores and numbers


----------



## TreeTiger (11 Aug 2007)

Mine is the English transation of what my name sounds like in another language.


----------



## Purple (11 Aug 2007)

I had to think of a user name and couldn't come up with anything good...


----------



## almo (12 Aug 2007)

I made it nice and easy and used a nickname some friends concocted in Canada, and then had it used here (Croatia) as part of my id stuff (official) - first two letters from name and surname.  I'm just gald my name isn't Arthur Seddon! (This is the actual name of a guy I met in Zagreb, I didn't ask about his id).


----------



## RedStix (13 Aug 2007)

> I'm just gald my name isn't Arthur Seddon!


----------



## foxylady (13 Aug 2007)

capall said:


> Yeah,but what did the other boys think


 

????????????


----------



## Firefly (13 Aug 2007)

Worked with a guy who used it as a username for some web design stuff & liked it so can't claim any originality here am afraid!


----------



## DrMoriarty (13 Aug 2007)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Count_Jim_Moriarty

I changed the title to 'Dr' because one or two online acquaintances developed a tendency to mispronounce the original.


----------



## Purple (13 Aug 2007)

> I changed the title to 'Dr' because one or two online acquaintances developed a tendency to mispronounce the original.



I thought it was the Sherlock Holms character


----------



## mo3art (13 Aug 2007)

Mozart is my favourite composer but I hate typing the letter "z" on the keyboard, I think it's one of the most awkward letters to type.  The number 3 looks close to the German letter z so I always substitute it and it's easier to type.....

I am such a saddo.


----------



## DrMoriarty (13 Aug 2007)

Purple said:


> I thought it was the Sherlock Holms character


That'd be the so-called "Napoleon of Crime"? Something of an _arriviste_, to be honest...


----------



## ClubMan (13 Aug 2007)

mo3art said:


> I hate typing the letter "z" on the keyboard, I think it's one of the most awkward letters to type.


Eh!? How so?


----------



## ajapale (14 Aug 2007)

little finger, left hand, rarely used letter.


----------



## ClubMan (14 Aug 2007)

I never learned to touch type (in spite of the best efforts of a former senior colleague of mine in a job years ago who believed that all programmers should learn) so I type 'z' with my ring finger and use my little finger for _Ctrl/Shift/Tab _etc. and don't find it problematic to access it.


----------



## bskinti (15 Aug 2007)

And mine is a cheat for some computer game, cant remember which one it was now?, maybe Age of empires or one of them there strategy games I used to play yonks ago.


----------



## Helen (16 Aug 2007)

ClubMan said:


> I type 'z' with my ring finger and use my little finger for _Ctrl/Shift/Tab _etc.


 
Me too!!


----------



## so-crates (17 Aug 2007)

I was feeling dumb that day so I opted for one remniscent of Bill and Ted's Excellent Adventure


----------



## my2leftfeet (17 Aug 2007)

I was watching my brother trying to dance ... he can't!!!  I think someone said "left foot" and inspiration hit me.  I actually thought I was hilarious ... there must have been a few drinks on board at the time.


----------



## whistler (17 Aug 2007)

I was passing my bosses office one day and was whistling. It was prob a Fri and I was happy to be getting out of the place for the weekend and the boss roars out of the office "whoever is whistling out there, shut it!"

eh...NO!


----------



## Perplexed (18 Aug 2007)

Interesting reading where all the names come from.
Mine was just the first thing that came into my head because I had a question about something ....sorry now I wasn't more original. I had no plan to stay on after I got the answer but I've become addicted ! I've also learned loads of useful info so keep it up guys......no matter how silly your name.


----------



## Johnny Boy (20 Aug 2007)

I thought I was original but there are so many variations of my name already on  AAM should have checked the members list first


----------



## casiopea (20 Aug 2007)

I would like to say that Im wise and have been around a long time like the constellation itself - but we all know that's rubbish ;o)

I like the sound of the word.  Ive always like onamatapaeic words and Casiopea is nearly like an onamatapaeic word for a star constellation.  If a star constellation could sound like something it would sound like casiopea.  Likewise for gingham, it sounds like the pattern.  I love the feel of those words.

Casiopea.


----------



## Caveat (20 Aug 2007)

casiopea said:


> I would like to say that Im wise and have been around a long time like the constellation itself - but we all know that's rubbish ;o)
> 
> I like the sound of the word. Ive always like onamatapaeic words and Casiopea is nearly like an onamatapaeic word for a star constellation. If a star constellation could sound like something it would sound like casiopea. Likewise for gingham, it sounds like the pattern. I love the feel of those words.
> 
> Casiopea.


 
Would  'mucous'  fall under the same category or is it just _nice_ words?


----------



## casiopea (20 Aug 2007)

> Would 'mucous' fall under the same category or is it just nice words?


lol


----------



## Past30Now (20 Aug 2007)

My first post was a query on pensions - I used the name "Almost30".  For some reason about a year later we had to reregister our usernames and given that i was no longer almost 30 I used "Past30Now".


----------



## Elphaba (20 Aug 2007)

Read the book 'Wicked' a while ago, (Wizard of Oz) I loved the bad witch Elphaba, a tormented soul, her destiny was to be bad, but she tried so hard to be good. There's a stand off at the end between her and Dorothy, I wont say who wins....


----------



## Cahir (21 Aug 2007)

Elphaba said:


> Read the book 'Wicked' a while ago, (Wizard of Oz) I loved the bad witch Elphaba, a tormented soul, her destiny was to be bad, but she tried so hard to be good. There's a stand off at the end between her and Dorothy, I wont say who wins....



I loved that book!


----------



## elefantfresh (21 Aug 2007)

> There's a stand off at the end between her and Dorothy, I wont say who wins....


 
Is it Dorothy?


----------



## Elphaba (21 Aug 2007)

read the book


----------



## ailbhe (21 Aug 2007)

I was in hospial while expecting my daughter and the lady across had a little girl called Ailbhe. She proceeded to spell it to every person she called "No its A.I.L.B.H.E...." which was at least 60 times in one day so I now use it as my alias!

As for Clubman I never envisioned night club bars, just a caveman!


----------

